# Horseshoe Rig Question



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Is the horseshoe rig one rig, or a group of rigs? Can anyone give the numbers for it?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

its horseshoes rigS. to me they dont look like they are in any particular shape. a good friend of mine actually fished there yesterday and slayed the fish. he said they caught a limit of ajs up to 45lbs., 2 cobias, and snapper. sorry dont know the numbers off the top of my head


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The horse shoe rigs used to be shaped like a horse shoe but I think some are missing now. Great place to catch big kings, ambers, and cobia. They are a long ways from p-cola pass.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yes it's a series of rigs that used to be shaped like a horseshoe

yes it's a haul from P-cola

yes I've got the numbers but on my computer at home, shoot me a PM to remind me and I'll get them for you.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

The Horseshoe rigs used to be in the shape of a horseshoe, but now only about half of them are still there. One that is still there is: MP305a, which is at 29-13.538/88-34.565


----------

